# Maintaining good roof sealants



## 90763 (May 1, 2005)

I think it's about time to re-seal some of the roof seals. Around the chimney, the vents and the claravoyas (roof windows),

It seems to have been done with a black rubbery substance. I thought that silicone would be good enough, but now I've actually been on the roof I'm not quite so sure.

Are there special products for this and if so, what are they. Please don't cite brand names as i live abroad and the manufacturers will probably be different.

Been looking at dozens of different tubes with all sorts of substances in them to use with the gun. Has anyone any experience of this sort of thing and if so what would they recommend?

Cheers


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Sorry but I'm going to quote a brand name at you! Look for products by SIKAFLEX. I know they are available in Spain (also France) as I witnessed a German chap buy some there recently. 
Sikaflex do one or two different products and are highly respected in the trade, being used for marine applications also. You will need to find the one most suitable for your use from their range. Solar panel fitters use Sikaflex to stick rather than screw solar panels to van roofs, so it is very strong!

Regards, Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi 
For sealing joints which flex or bedding down roof vents, rails, mouldings and windows use a non drying mastic. This enables the joint to move and flex without breaking the seal and gives constant adhesion.
Like Steve I can only recomend one by trade name. Its called "IDL 99" made by Carafax Ltd. Tele +44 1482-825941
Should be available friom any good caravan repairer or coach builder.

If the jont is visible and exposed to the weather I would then seal using a good quality silicon. 

All the Best 


Jim


----------



## 90787 (May 1, 2005)

*sealant*

THE ONE I RECOMMEND IS CALLED
SILFIX U9
PREMIUM QUALITY
NEUTRAL CURE SILICONE SEALANT 
ISO 11600-G-25LM
Is says the following on tube.
It has excellent adhesion to glass, coated timber, coated metals, brickwork, plastioc and concrete and does not normally require a primer. i
I have used on roof and so far so good.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Dont worry about using brand names where it is used generally within the industry, I mean Sikaflex is a bit like the Hoover/Vac Cleaner thing. It makes it easier to identify the product known to do the job.
Its really only out and out advertising we have to watch


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

I guess this could start a whole discussion on the merits of various 'sealants' but I have to disagree with the notion that Sikaflex is a generic name that is used for what are commonly known as 'mastics'. The two are technologically and effectively worlds apart and this is correspondingly reflected in the relative prices. Sika products are used for such demanding usage as hull bonding on ocean going craft and that is why they are so effectively used for sticking things to motorhome roofs. Try building a boat with a common or garden mastic! 
I had three caravans in the past, all sealed at manufacture with 'mastic' and they all leaked within 2 years of manufacture. The salesman told me on the third occasion that the manufacturer had used cheap & inferior 'mastic'. 
Copies of Sika products can be found but I don't believe they are too easily available. However, my own large solar panel was stuck down with one of these copies by the supplier and I can vouch for it's effectiveness.
If you want to keep the water out - look for a good product and expect to pay for it. I would not advise anybody to protect their 'loved one' with ordinary mastic as I personally find water ingress to be the most irritating experience for a motorhome or caravan owner.

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*sealants*

What you need to be looking for is an 'adhesive sealant' for use with a mastic application gun, silicone sealer is ok for a temp repair, but to do the job properly, you need an adhesive sealant as used by motorhome manufacturers.
Regards Dave.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: sealants*



MandyandDave said:


> What you need to be looking for is an 'adhesive sealant' for use with a mastic application gun, silicone sealer is ok for a temp repair, but to do the job properly, you need an adhesive sealant as used by motorhome manufacturers.
> Regards Dave.


I agree about the mastic , (see earlier post) , but not about silicone being only for temporary repairs. It is used for sealing many things around a caravan/motorhome, shower trays, sinks etc where a mastic would be messy as it doesn't harden..
Two entirely different products with different uses.

Jim


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*sealant*

I mean't on the roof Jim,... not anywhere else, sorry for the misunderstanding :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Appologies all round, I misunderstood too, now that you pointed that out it's obvious what you meant ..  


Jim


----------



## 90763 (May 1, 2005)

*Has anyone heard of eternabond?*

I found this article on an RV site for sealing problems. Has enyone ever used this UAS product?
"Eternabond is a high-tech adhesive in tape form originally designed to create water-sealed, corrosion-proof pipes and stanchions under the ocean. This adhesive is so advanced, the tape has even been installed underwater with perfect results!
Installation is as quick and easy as using a piece of tape! Eternabond does not ooze or streak and can be installed to a clean, dry surface down to -20 degrees F, yielding professional results for anyone. There is nothing like it available anywhere!
This is the only product that fixes your leak the moment it makes contact with the repair area, grabbing all types of surfaces including rubber, steel, aluminum, and fiberglass. This makes it perfect for Rubber and Steel Roofs, Recreational Vehicles, Mobile Homes, Drain Pipes, Awnings, and more! It even fixes leaking holding/water tanks and polyethylene. No other leak repair product is as effective or as easy to use!"

+ commercial blurb:
"Eternabond One Step Miracle RV Roof Tape
Specifically designed for the RV'er. One Step utilizes Eternabond's patented adhesives with integrated primers and a specialized white UV stable backing. Perfect for all RV roof repairs and maintenance. Truly a one step process. Very little pre-cleaning necessary. Did you know RV roof seams require yearly maintenance? Use One Step over factory roof seams one time and never do roof seam maintenance again! Lifetime warranty! One Step will never shrink, crack, peel, or lose its grip. Comes in a handy resealable carrying case. Great for tank repairs".

Maybe it has a place for emergencies?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

http://www.eternabond.com/


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Re Eternabond, I got this reply from Chris Margarites ([email protected])

"Dear Barry:
I am afraid Eternabond is not in the UK yet, but you can order direct, and we will ship it. If you would like to, tell me what you want and I will make sure you receive a price break to help offset the shipping.
God Bless,
Chris Margarites 
Office: 847-540-0600 
Cell: 847-987-2663 "

He sounds like a nice, Christian guy.


----------

